# 110volt exhaust fan replacement motor?



## aDudeInPhx (Feb 20, 2012)

I need a 1550rpm .6 amp 110v, CCW, 5/16 x 2" shaft, 3.3" x 2"(deep) motor with 4 studsX2" on center. 
Does anyone know of a helpful website that specializes in small motors like this? 

Thanks for your help, I'll check back in tomorrow.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

RSD, Refrigeration Supplies Distributor, there are 5 of them in and around PHX.

http://www.rsd.net/category.php?cat=Motors


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Get the fan model number and punch it into google.


----------



## aDudeInPhx (Feb 20, 2012)

JRaef said:


> RSD, Refrigeration Supplies Distributor, there are 5 of them in and around PHX.
> 
> http://www.rsd.net/category.php?cat=Motors


Mr. Raef Good to see you again !! 
I've been living in Madison Wisc, for the last 26 months, if I was still living in Phoenix there are small electric motor shops on every other corner, here not so much. I will check out RSD, thanks :thumbsup:



sbrn33 said:


> Get the fan model number and punch it into google.



I did that & the ol' 1975 Air King BL80 is apparently a collectors item these days.


----------



## Seth (Apr 26, 2010)

Automation direct has some motors you can look at and good price too. Not sure on quality but I do know the marathon brand motors they sell are also distributed by Allen Bradley.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Any of the HVAC places should have them. Rsd, johnstone, ars.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

http://www.baldor.com/support/501catalog.asp


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

aDudeInPhx said:


> I've been living in Madison Wisc, for the last 26 months,


I didn't see that. RSD is western us only. I know Johnstone has a branch in Madison though cause I've been to it, not sure about ARS.


----------

